# (Toyota) Plow's on.....should I turn up the torsion bars??



## Switchless (Jan 8, 2003)

Just put the snoway on my little toyota {4x4, manual trans. 92', 4cyl. standard bed}. It's used with 100,000 very easy miles on it. Looks perfect.
However, with the plow, the front is only a 1/2" to 1/4" from hitting the bottom out rubbers. I like that the front is down and easier to see...... But, should I try to tighten up the torsion bars a bit, or leave them alone. Don't want to break one!!
Thanks,
Pete


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Probably not needed with the snoway. Remember those bumpstops are pretty far in on the control arm. A little movement there translates to a lot on the tire. I run 7 FT Fishers (Heavy) and only need to crank the bars two complete turns of the adjusting bolts. I have about the same and never have a problem. 

Put the plow on and the bounce the front end I bet you still won't hit the stops. Also put some ballast in the bed, you will need it anyway. I run a 6ft Vbox in mine.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

I would agree with Flipper on the ballast. Make sure to locate as far back in the bed as possible and ideally secure it so it will not move forward. This should help.

We at Sno-Way appreciate your business.


----------



## Switchless (Jan 8, 2003)

Thanks guy's for the help. I'll be doing all residential drives with the toyota, and my f250
is just a pain for that........
Thanks,
Pete


----------



## the_experience (Feb 28, 2007)

The other option might be to get heavier duty torsion bars. Cranking them up is a bad plan because you're going to need an alignment every time you put the take the plow off and turn them back down. Downey and several other companies make 25 and 26mm torsion bars which will have a higher spring rate so they will squat less with the plow on, but will be at regular ride height when the plow is off. The only disadvantage is that they are going to ride stiffer unladen. You could solve that problem by mounting up a winch in front during the summer to put some more weight on there.


----------



## Switchless (Jan 8, 2003)

the_experience;441431 said:


> The other option might be to get heavier duty torsion bars. Cranking them up is a bad plan because you're going to need an alignment every time you put the take the plow off and turn them back down. Downey and several other companies make 25 and 26mm torsion bars which will have a higher spring rate so they will squat less with the plow on, but will be at regular ride height when the plow is off. The only disadvantage is that they are going to ride stiffer unladen. You could solve that problem by mounting up a winch in front during the summer to put some more weight on there.


You read my mind (G). I have a set of 26mm bars on the way for the pickup.
Thanks for the thought.
Pete


----------

